# Yo, Juggalos!



## inuyasharlz (Apr 7, 2010)

Peep this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-agl0pOQfs&playnext_from=TL&videos=Z8lzS3YL4qg&feature=sub
MFL


----------



## Ricky (Apr 7, 2010)

Are they turning gay or something?

*OMG MAGIC AND MIRACLES!!!*


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow.  An ICP song that doesn't suck ass. :shock:   I am underwhelmed.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 7, 2010)

I watched 3 seconds of it and that was enough. Are they doing that "Dur it was a Christian thing, we're actually Christians" ploy? Is that what this is supposed to be?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> I watched 3 seconds of it and that was enough. Are they doing that "Dur it was a Christian thing, we're actually Christians" ploy? Is that what this is supposed to be?



Maybe that's it.

Maybe they have reconsidered their position on life and spending an eternity in Hell.


----------



## Aden (Apr 7, 2010)

I refuse to let ICP touch any of my speakers or headphones (else they'll be tainted and I'll have to burn them :c ), so I muted it and tried to watch the video.

And then it was some out-of-shape dudes in clown makeup doing half-assed hip-hop dancing composited into poorly-done 2.5D miscellanea so I turned it off.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 7, 2010)

ima need some acid for my ears and my eyes


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 7, 2010)

child inappropriate content at 1pm.... ill watch it later.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> Peep this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-agl0pOQfs&playnext_from=TL&videos=Z8lzS3YL4qg&feature=sub
> MFL



FAGGALOS

still sucks ass.

Busdriver is better.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GlwG2ax26f0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GlwG2ax26f0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Ricky (Apr 7, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> child inappropriate content at 1pm.... ill watch it later.



It isn't, unless you think magic, miracles and rainbows are child inappropriate content.

This is really not like ICP at all.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It isn't, unless you think magic, miracles and rainbows are child inappropriate content.
> 
> This is really not like ICP at all.



listen to what I posted. 

now listen to this one.

I think you'll like busdriver.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uhEDN4V8LRY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uhEDN4V8LRY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 7, 2010)

interesting for the first 60 seconds or so.


and busdriver is just odd.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> interesting for the first 60 seconds or so.
> 
> 
> and busdriver is just odd.



busdriver is the only rap I'll ever listen to.


----------



## Aden (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> busdriver is the only rap I'll ever listen to.



I've been expanding, but he's still my favorite by far


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 7, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It isn't, unless you think magic, miracles and rainbows are child inappropriate content.
> 
> This is really not like ICP at all.



The fact that it says "ICP" is enough for me to say ... NOOOOOPE.

Its okay though. Like I said, ill listen to it later.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm not a fan of ICP....I only like their one song from shangri la and only because it mentions faygo so much.



mm faygo <3


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 7, 2010)

A "Juggalo" furry is far, far worse than the sum of its component parts. 

I mean sure, you might _not_ be an utter moron, but it's about as likely as going for a shit and hearing a clank as a solid gold turd hits the bowl.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> I've been expanding, but he's still my favorite by far



he just had a concert here on sunday...
>:/ they were sold out....


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> A "Juggalo" furry is far, far worse than the sum of its component parts.
> 
> I mean sure, you might _not_ be an utter moron, but it's about as likely as going for a shit and hearing a clank as a solid gold turd hits the bowl.



I found one:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/freakzter


----------



## Ricky (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> listen to what I posted.
> 
> now listen to this one.
> 
> ...



Haven't listened to them before but I like what I hear, so far.

I'll have to get some of their stuff on my MP3 player.  It definitely sounds worth checking out.

Thanks!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have suspicion that my partial juggalo friend is a furry. His username for everything incorporates fox in it hehe.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Haven't listened to them before but I like what I hear, so far.
> 
> I'll have to get some of their stuff on my MP3 player.  It definitely sounds worth checking out.
> 
> Thanks!



no prob!

I like spreading around good music.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 7, 2010)

Lol Juggalos.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 7, 2010)

My ex girlfriend is a jugalette furry.

RAEG on icp.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 7, 2010)

I knew people who tried to get me into ICP.
They even paid for me to go to one of the concerts.
I hated it. It was full of sweaty teenagers and trailer trash swigging god awful piss water. 
There were a few instances where I noticed that the two were off key, and the music made me want to stab my ear drums with a writing utensil.

I'd rather go to a DMX rap concert or a Slipknot concert, kthanxbai.


----------



## Browder (Apr 7, 2010)

Um.

I'll try to be nice I guess. The message was good, and this is certainly a departure for them. A pity they still suck ass.

And thank you for busdriver, Zrcalo. It's weird but it seems worth exploring.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 7, 2010)

I learned something new today. 
Juggalos... I never heard of that before.
I feel so much better about being a furry after actually investigating it a bit.

Also, like, everyone I see at school has an Insane Clown Posse shirt or hoodie.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 7, 2010)

not sure what to say about that miracles song.  Kinda cool, but kinda silly.  the "fuckin' rainbows" part was pretty funny.  I'm not a fan of ICP (or any rap in general), but one decent song i've heard from them is "The Tower".


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 7, 2010)

Its always interesting to see peoples reaction to ICP, to be sure.
BTW, ICP does not claim Christianity. They claim to be spiritual.
Believing in "A" God does not make you christian.
(And I happen to be friends with freakzter. Not only is she a Juggalo Furry, but her art is awesome.)


And just out of curiosity: Why would you read a post if you knew what was going to be in it, and you knew that you wouldn't like it?

A tad argumentative are we? XD


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 7, 2010)

I threw up.

OP owes me a new pack of cheeseburger Hamburger Helper.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> And thank you for busdriver, Zrcalo. It's weird but it seems worth exploring.



you're welcome.

just trying to remove that bad juggalo music from your head.


----------



## Myoti (Apr 8, 2010)

> busdriver is the only rap I'll ever listen to.


Aesop Rock is pretty sweet. He still has his share of not-so-good songs (and I do keep hearing he's considered more "Hip hop" than rap, but I honestly can't tell that much of a difference >_> ), but alot of the stuff I've found from him was good.



> A "Juggalo" furry is far, far worse than the sum of its component parts.


I raise you one: babyfur Juggalo.

Baby. Fur. Juggalo.

I laughed a whole lot longer than I should have when I found them.



> OP owes me a new pack of cheeseburger Hamburger Helper.


In my own experience that particular flavor may have been the actual cause, but for the sake of me not liking ICP I'll say it was the music, too.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 8, 2010)

Myoti said:


> In my own experience that particular flavor may have been the actual cause, but for the sake of me not liking ICP I'll say it was the music, too.


It's definitely the "music."

I loves me some cheeseburger Hamburger Helper.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 8, 2010)

Insane Clown Posse, more like I Chew Penises.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 8, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> I Chew Penises.



Good, I'm not the only one hehe..

Yeah, I hate ICP but not to an extreme as a few of my friends are into em...


----------



## Morroke (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't get it.

Out of shape guys thrusting around spitting word vomit.


----------



## Icky (Apr 8, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Out of shape guys thrusting around spitting word vomit.



Wait, are we still talking about furries or ICP?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Wait, are we still talking about furries or ICP?



ICP I hope. Furries cum out the word vomit o_o


----------



## Icky (Apr 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ICP I hope. Furries cum out the word vomit o_o



This...wow.

Furries.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> This...wow.
> 
> Furries.



^__^ Yessir.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 8, 2010)

Myoti said:


> I raise you one: babyfur Juggalo.
> 
> Baby. Fur. Juggalo.



I wouldn't doubt it if one truly existed.
Then I'd want to kill it out of sheer mercy.


----------



## Aden (Apr 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I wouldn't doubt it if one truly existed.
> Then I'd want to kill it out of sheer mercy.



He's been on this forum before you know


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> He's been on this forum before you know



ZOMG!


----------



## Aden (Apr 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ZOMG!



http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=16066


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=16066



Oh....him.
>.>


----------



## torachi (Apr 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My ex girlfriend is a jugalette furry.
> 
> RAEG on icp.


 
I first heard of them cuz they toured back in the day with Suicidal. i.e., ur sig.



> Aesop Rock is pretty sweet.


he's the undeniable champion of the newskool.

and his video is furry.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEBGCOCxLgA


----------



## yarg (Apr 8, 2010)

fucking magnets, _how do they work?_


----------



## Icky (Apr 8, 2010)

yarg said:


> fucking magnets, _how do they work?_



_WELL, THERE ARE LITTLE TINY ELVES INSIDE EACH ONE, AND THEY REEEEEALLY LOVE EACHOTHER AND WANT TO BE WITH THEM, SO THEY TRY TO PULL THEMSELVES CLOSER._

And that is why you never put magnets near credit cards. Those damn magnet faggots'll take all your money and run.


----------



## yarg (Apr 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> _WELL, THERE ARE LITTLE TINY ELVES INSIDE EACH ONE, AND THEY REEEEEALLY LOVE EACHOTHER AND WANT TO BE WITH THEM, SO THEY TRY TO PULL THEMSELVES CLOSER._
> 
> And that is why you never put magnets near credit cards. Those damn magnet faggots'll take all your money and run.



It's a miracle!


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> _WELL, THERE ARE LITTLE TINY ELVES INSIDE EACH ONE, AND THEY REEEEEALLY LOVE EACHOTHER AND WANT TO BE WITH THEM, SO THEY TRY TO PULL THEMSELVES CLOSER._
> 
> And that is why you never put magnets near credit cards. Those damn magnet faggots'll take all your money and run.



You made my day.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 8, 2010)

Myoti said:


> I raise you one: babyfur Juggalo.
> 
> Baby. Fur. Juggalo.
> 
> I laughed a whole lot longer than I should have when I found them.


I have talked to them. They're....special.


----------



## Icky (Apr 8, 2010)

yarg said:


> It's a miracle!



_NO, EET IZ SCIENCE_


----------



## Lobar (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't really wanna read this thread, has anyone posted the dead juggalo baby yet?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 9, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I don't really wanna read this thread, has anyone posted the dead juggalo baby yet?


I forgot about that shit.

But here:


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 9, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I forgot about that shit.
> 
> But here:



You're not making fun of this are you?
I mean... seriously?
I'm asking... Cause if you are... come on guys...
That's a freaking baby... =/


----------



## Aden (Apr 9, 2010)

We're not making fun of the baby (poor thing). We're making fun of the parents, and we will continue to do it for ever and ever.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 9, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> You're not making fun of this are you?
> I mean... seriously?
> I'm asking... Cause if you are... come on guys...
> That's a freaking baby... =/


Like Aden said.

This is about the parents,
and how shitty they are at being ones.
Not the baby itself for being related to these lard sacks of fail.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh gawd xDDD


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2010)

They have proven themselves to be unworthy to retain their genetic code.

It is a shame that the bambina died due to their own stupidity.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't like it since I hate rap overall so I'll be a prick and rate it a 1.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 9, 2010)

Well as long as its not about the baby...
I don't mind insults at all.
If I did, do you really think I would flaunt being a Juggalo AND a Furry at the same time?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 9, 2010)

I can only imagine what that kid's going through in the afterlife.

_"So what'd your parents do for your funeral?"
"I got a stuffed bear with my name on it and a single white rose."
"I got a picture with my whole family and 'Farewell beloved Trisha' on it and a dozen red roses."
"I got... ICP stickers."
"Dude. Harsh."_


Also, what's with juggalos and hatchets?
Hatches are like... what you chop fire wood with and shit.
It's like trying to be intimidating with a lighter. It doesn't work.
You think they'd pick a note from the metal kids and threaten with battle axes or something.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Also, what's with juggalos and hatchets?
> Hatches are like... what you chop fire wood with and shit.
> It's like trying to be intimidating with a lighter. It doesn't work.
> You think they'd pick a note from the metal kids and threaten with battle axes or something.




What I find odd is that they call the meat cleavers "Hatchets".
:V


----------



## Aden (Apr 9, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Also, what's with juggalos and hatchets *that are actually cleavers*?



:T ?

Edit: ninja'd :c


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What I find odd is that they call the meat cleavers "Hatchets".
> :V


Oh yeah, huh?
Shit.
I never even really looked at their symbol. Just "hatches this and hatchets that, HATCHETS!"

My point still stands.
Pussy choice for a weapon.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 9, 2010)

Did y'all see that new video

It taught me the value of miracles


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 9, 2010)

Lol Juggalos.

That funeral picture made me kinda sad.

I bet in a decade or less the parents are going to feel like huge faggots for putting ICP stickers on their dead kid's coffin :V.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 9, 2010)

Juggalos can get out. Now.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 9, 2010)

I thought this thread was going to be about this article.


----------



## Corto (Apr 9, 2010)

This is a joke, right? A parody or something? Because I've never had anything even resembling respect towards ICP, but shit is just to much. It is, beyond a shadow of doubt, the stupidest thing I've seen on the internet. Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 9, 2010)

> My juggaloworker (juggalo coworker) was talking about the harchetman with my mngr and I popped in and asked if he was a megaman character.



lol


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 10, 2010)

lol white trash music. :V
Seriously, I have never met an actual "Intelligent" person who listens to ICP. They are either trying to be hardcore "Gangsta", rebels of grammar, teen angst rebellion, or Red necks.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 10, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> lol white trash music. :V
> Seriously, I have never met an actual "Intelligent" person who listens to ICP. They are either trying to be hardcore "Gangsta", rebels of grammar, teen angst rebellion, or Red necks.



Trailer trash music for trailer trash, lol.

I've never met an intelligent juggafag either.

I tend to feel that this "not real music" genre caters to this teen angst lust for anarchy. Kids want to live without rules and without boundaries, and that's why they like it. What the hear in the music and see in the video's cater to that.


----------



## torachi (Apr 10, 2010)

HAHAHAH 

Did anyone actually listen to the lyrics???

Fucking magnets, how do they work?
I don't wanna talk to a scientist, Y'all motherfuckers lying, and getting me pissed
Magic all up in this bitch!


wow. just wow.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 10, 2010)

torachi said:


> HAHAHAH
> 
> Did anyone actually listen to the lyrics???
> 
> ...



He just wants to know how magnets work and is frustrated by the way scientists explain things.

He is also very high


----------



## torachi (Apr 10, 2010)

YOU CAN'T EVEN HOLD MUSIC

ED works fast
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Fuckin_Magnets


----------



## Aden (Apr 10, 2010)

MAGIC EVERYWHERE IN DIS BITCH

Damn, it's like insta-meme paradise


----------



## Sada_Aoko (Apr 10, 2010)

I have loved icp since they released riddlebox and many ppl give them shit but i understand and appreciate everything they did


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 10, 2010)

torachi said:


> HAHAHAH
> 
> Did anyone actually listen to the lyrics???
> 
> ...


I didn't watch it long enough to hear that.
But they seriously said it?

And kids actually listen to this shit?

Christ. And I thought the emos were bad.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 10, 2010)

So I finally manned up and clicked the link.

AHAHAHHAHAAH

Man this shit is funny, please tell me all their songs are this fucking silly.

It's so bad it's good.


----------



## Aden (Apr 10, 2010)

Sada_Aoko said:


> I have loved icp since they released riddlebox and many ppl give them shit but i understand and appreciate everything they did



So what aren't we _understanding_?


----------



## Azure (Apr 10, 2010)

Dear Faggalos,

You have been trolled. Your brutal, dark, wycked clownz, are really just some of the cleverest type of hucksters and con men in the history of music. Ya'll been had by some genuine snake oil salesman.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

What exactly _is_ a juggalo?


----------



## Aden (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What exactly _is_ a juggalo?



http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Juggalo
facts


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 10, 2010)

I liked the magnet line  Couldn't listen to the whole thing though.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 16, 2010)

*Yawn*


----------



## Lobar (Apr 16, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> *Yawn*



Don't bump your threads, it died for a reason.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

"Furry Juggalo"
A very horrible Oxymoron.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 16, 2010)

I want to go after these people, but they're such a bunching bag that there is no fun in it.


----------



## Clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

I freaking Hate Clowns, and this Music...


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Dammit!


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm just going to leave this here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi08uLTOGxs


----------

